
Abandoned Apple Store in Kuwait - synthetik
http://www.unex-t.com/applestore/index.html
======
jpeterman
The photos appear to have been taken in January of 2005

From the photographer: "I passed by an old Apple Store today. I used to pass
by this store back when I was still in highschool. I used to admire the macs
they had on display and always beg my parents to buy me one.. which they never
did. Surprisingly the store hasn't changed much. It was freaky checking out
the place from the outside. It's as if the shop was stuck in its own time-
zone. The shop seems to have been closed ages ago. A thick layer of dust sits
on top of everything. What struck me the most though were the "Think
Different" banners. They're gorgeous and seeing them in the store window
gathering dust and being unappreciated pissed me off. The place felt like a
graveyard. In a way it was, the rainbow logo, the beige machines, the old
Think Different banners, the Garamond typeface, etc. That's the Apple that
existed when I first started using Macs, and its all gone now. On a brighter
note, I read that an Official Apple Store will be opening in March here in
Kuwait. That should prove to be interesting. More pictures [here]"

Source:
[http://www.miskan.com/2005_01_01_archive.html](http://www.miskan.com/2005_01_01_archive.html)

From a commenter: "I used to work at this shop in 1995 or so. The shop didn't
look any different when I used to work there. It's right across the road from
the Meridien hotel, with lots of expensive designer shops in the ground floor
and such."

~~~
cbo100
> "I used to work at this shop in 1995 or so...."

Dating the shelf stock via the "Video Fusion Version 1.5" seems to indicate
it's from 1993. Of course I'm not sure how fast stock rotated through a
reseller in Kuwait in the early 90s

~~~
rasz_pl
g4 quicksilver is from late 2001

[http://www.unex-t.com/applestore/index-
Pages/Image8.html](http://www.unex-t.com/applestore/index-Pages/Image8.html)

------
madeofpalk
To be fair, it's an abandoned reseller.

------
cyberferret
Wow, they still have the software boxes sitting on the shelves, still in
shrinkwrap? That store is a veritable time capsule, no doubt filled with
collectors items!

------
devNoise
I'm pretty sure that one of the pictures has a PowerMac 7500 in it.

[http://www.unex-t.com/applestore/index-
Pages/Image16.html](http://www.unex-t.com/applestore/index-Pages/Image16.html)

I owned one and thought it was a great mac at the time. Bought it used from
work. With the CPU boards I was able to upgrade it a couple times. Believe I
put in a 603, dual 604e and finally a G3.

------
smegel
Wow that really brings back some memories. I feel like I am at high-school
again in the 90s.

------
jackfrodo
Was this a knockoff store? Regardless, would have been pretty cool to see in
its prime.

~~~
curiouscat321
A lot of countries still don't have official Apple stores. Authorized
Retailers (which are still a thing) make up for it.

------
grzm
Look at those ports! Not a single USB-C in sight!

[http://www.unex-t.com/applestore/index-
Pages/Image16.html](http://www.unex-t.com/applestore/index-Pages/Image16.html)

------
Bud
Someone should go in there and get those posters from the "Think Different"
campaign. They're collector's items!

~~~
aaron695
There's probably a house down the road from you with similarly valuable stuff,
no need to go to Kuwait!

Hot tip - Art museum traditionally can't afford the security to value ratio of
their goods.

They are often orders of magnitude off. Check out smaller ones who have had
significant donations from rich people due to their ties to where they grew
up.

------
ulfw
That's not an Apple Store

